# how to wash/disinfect used baby clothes?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

So I just got a bunch of second-hand clothes from the daughter of a friend of my husband's. I'm REALLY appreciative (less money, less waste, and it's the only way I could afford clothes from Baby Gap







). I just need to figure out the best way to wash them. Most of them are pretty dingy and stained. Normal I know, and the baby won't care, but I'd like them to look as nice as possible as well as be completely clean (she said she had been storing some of them in her mildewy basement, though I didn't notice any mildew on the clothes). I have everything from clothing to bibs to blankets, even a cloth diaper of some sort (not familiar with anything but flats/prefolds and covers and it's not that). Does anyone have great advice on what to use/how to wash to get the stuff squeaky clean?

Thanks!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Life with a Babe.


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

For general dingy clothes etc. I really like using oxiclean (or whatever brand of oxygen bleach). I fill the washer with clothes, fill it up with warm water, the oxiclean, and detergent, and then let it soak for a couple of hours (leave the lid up). Then go ahead and shut the lid to let it wash. Would also do an extra rinse to get all the detergent out.
Also, don't underestimate the power of a few hours hung out on the line in the sunshine -- sun really brightens clothes


----------



## RebeccaWo (Apr 1, 2008)

For set in stains, I'd spray on Shout stain remover and let the clothes sit for a couple hours. Then when you wash the clothes, use your normal detergent and add a cup of white vinegar during pre-wash or in the pre-wash dispenser if you have one. I wash on gentle cycle, cold and line dry everything. Using the dryer or sunning the clothes will fade and prematurely wear and pill the fabric.

I've also had success using Tide's new Stain Release booster.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd just wash like normal.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spiralshell* 
For general dingy clothes etc. I really like using oxiclean (or whatever brand of oxygen bleach). I fill the washer with clothes, fill it up with warm water, the oxiclean, and detergent, and then let it soak for a couple of hours (leave the lid up). Then go ahead and shut the lid to let it wash. Would also do an extra rinse to get all the detergent out.
Also, don't underestimate the power of a few hours hung out on the line in the sunshine -- sun really brightens clothes


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Soak overnight in hot water and oxyclean. Wash in warm. Check for stains. Repeat.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangoMommy* 
Soak overnight in hot water and oxyclean. Wash in warm. Check for stains. Repeat.

Yup.

Drying these clothes in the dryer on high heat should kill any and all germs that might be left in them, so you can be sure that they are not carrying anything.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Another vote for oxiclean. I also use borax.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Another vote for o-night in oxyclean. Rinse cycle should include vinegar.

Check for stains before drying.

Sun, sun, sun for stains!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i would use bac-out instead of oxy-clean, it seems that bac-out is more eco-friendly and natural than oxy-clean.

i would put bac-out in the bleach or fabric softener compartment of your washer.

also, i would soak clothes in a big bucket/rubbermaid container of hot, hot water and white vinegar, to neutralize odors, get out stains and freshen them up.


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes to all of the above. Soaking and sun are my best laundry aids.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I did end up soaking in oxyclean (for just an hour in my MIL's washer, though, not overnight). Problem is I used HOT water and something purple bled. Rargh! So I ended up bleaching a lot of the stuff. It's okay. Some of the stuff looks fine and some looks dingy. I guess I'll see how much clothing I have and what I want to use once the baby's here. Thanks again.


----------

